# Repair help? 1/6 Jesse James cars.....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I know before you say it, Wally World special, piece of crap. I agree. However, these things are just way kool for an artist and car guy like myself, and I'd like to have them operate. Here's the deal. These were produced in 04'. 1/6 scale 36' Ford coupe and 54' chevy. I just acquired them, and they won't operate. The only thing that works is the blasting simulated sounds from a speaker inside. No power to motor, no response to controller, no hydraulics, nothing. When I put the batteries onthe charge units, they got pretty hot. Think they are toast? They come with a charger that plugs into the wall, but I don't have a clue if it's supposed to be a fast charge or overnight. The packs are 9.6 1600 mah I believe. Any suggestions? I was thinking of "jumping" the thing off one of my R/C boat packs, which are also 9.6. Could it hurt? I appreciate any help guys, and again, forgive me for asking serious R/C guys about a toy! I've raced or played with just about everything R/C at some point in my life, so I'm not a total greenhorn, but this has me stumped.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Using you other packs shouldn't hurt and it would let you know if the packs are bad.


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

If you are near me. Would be happy to help you out.


----------

